# Payment for 93799



## mgregory731 (Sep 26, 2012)

Has anyone been able to get reimbursed for CPT 93799 by Medicare?  If so, what documentation did you provide?


----------



## jewlz0879 (Oct 22, 2012)

What are you billing it for? Aspiration Thrombectomy?


----------

